# Trying to get a Tampa offline support group going.



## Luther Maze (Jun 8, 2003)

I've been all over the net and was tempted to post this in the meeting place for the trafic. I live in the Templa Tarrace area of Tampa so email me if you have ibs and live in this area. Or if you know of one in this area let me know please.I'm thinking I may have to joining a deppresion support group if I can't find one.thank,Luther Maze


----------

